# CDC's "Updated" Fatality Rate



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...but-at-least-8x-lower-than-initial-estimates/


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

Breitbart?  Really?  Not even clicking the link...


----------



## Judycat (May 28, 2020)

Blah.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

Now, ladies, don't you want to keep up with the latest rants of the far right, supplied by Breitbart, which is working overtime to present the wrong side of every issue? It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## Judycat (May 28, 2020)

Wrong? This is America dammit.


----------



## marty28 (May 28, 2020)

The article stated 8-15X lower mortality rate is not factual because the number of asymptomatic cases is unknown. "earlier mortality rate estimates of between two and four percent, which prompted the lockdowns." seems to fault the lockdown has been based on the wrong estimate hinting that lockdown may not be necessary if the mortality rate is estimated "correctly". This is not a valid argument. Let us look at today's stat: US covid-19 death 102 thousand vs world 356 thousand - US mortality is 28% of world total yet US population is 4.2% of world. US covid mortality rate is high. Can the mortality be lower if lockdown was not implemented?


----------



## Don M. (May 28, 2020)

I doubt that ANY of the media reports are very accurate, regarding this virus.  Unless there is a full autopsy performed on everyone who has died, and/or a complete biological exam of those who have "survived", we may never know the exact numbers of those infected.

If anything, this pandemic has given the "news" outlets a topic to exaggerate, as much as possible, in their endless attempt to attract viewers, and increase the profits from their endless commercials.  

It may take something like a major hurricane hitting the coastal regions to induce the TV news outlets to report on anything other than this virus.


----------



## squatting dog (May 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Breitbart?  Really?  Not even clicking the link...



Ok here are some other sources that shouldn't give you conservative cooties. 

https://www.newsmax.com/us/CDC-coronavirus-fatality-rate-asymptomatic/2020/05/25/id/968890/

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/30/health/coronavirus-lower-death-rate/index.html

https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/280793


----------



## squatting dog (May 28, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Blah.


----------



## squatting dog (May 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Now, ladies, don't you want to keep up with the latest rants of the far right, supplied by Breitbart, which is working overtime to present the wrong side of every issue? It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/most-c...-covid-19-deaths-11590658200?mod=hp_lead_pos6


----------



## C'est Moi (May 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/most-c...-covid-19-deaths-11590658200?mod=hp_lead_pos6


Oh, the Wall Street Journal??  No, thanks.  I won't even click that link.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2020)

Why is this so important?

We've known from the start that the estimates were based on various models and that those models were only as good as the assumptions that were being used to create them.

As our actual experience and knowledge about the spread of the virus have changed the numbers have changed.

All that really matters now is how we move forward to get our lives back on track while limiting our exposure to the virus and additional loss of life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2020)

Please read.  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/notice-all-members-please-read.8331/


----------

